# Silver Lake State Park Hosts the Mt. Baldy Hill Climb on Sept. 8-9



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE 
Aug. 28, 2007

Contact: Peter Lundborg 231-873-3083 or Mary Dettloff 517-335-3014 

Silver Lake State Park Hosts the Mt. Baldy Hill Climb on Sept. 8-9

Silver Lake State Park, in cooperation with the Michigan Sport Buggy Association (MSBA), will host the annual fall Mt. Baldy Hill climb for dune buggies, 4x4 trucks and all-terrain vehicles on Saturday, Sept. 8, as a GO-Get Outdoors at the park, located near Mears. The event will take place in the parks Off-Road Vehicle Area.

Vehicle inspection and weigh-in will take place on Saturday, Sept. 8, between 10 a.m. and 2 p.m. The hill climb race will be held on Sunday, Sept. 9, beginning at 10 a.m. at Silver Lake State Park.

This race pits the individual drivers best climbing time going up the face of Mt. Baldy against other competitors times.

This race has been held since the 1970s and is a tradition the Silver Lake and Oceana communities have supported since its early days, said Pete Lundborg, park manager at Silver Lake State Park. Over the years the climb has been well attended by MSBA members and drivers, as well as the general public who come to spend the day at this exciting and often thrilling event. 

The hill climb events are usually held in the fall and the spring of each year. 

For additional information please contact MSBA officials at 734-422-3537, or Silver Lake State Park at 231-873-3083. Silver Lake State Park is located at 9679 W. State Park Rd. in Mears. For camping reservations call 800-44-PARKS or on-line at: http://www.midnrreservations.com.

All motor vehicles entering a state park or recreation area must display a Motor Vehicle Permit, available for purchase at the entrance. Cost is $24 for resident annual and $6 for resident daily. A non-resident annual is $29 and a non-resident daily is $8. 

The DNR is committed to the conservation, protection, management, use and enjoyment of the state's natural resources for current and future generations.


----------

